

80/20 challenge: how to learn 10 skills using minimum effective dose - armansu
http://nowaternomoon.com/post/42259137469/80-20-challenge-how-to-learn-10-skills-using-minimum

======
ozh
Tim Ferris' life "hacks" and tips.... _yawn_

